# Opinions for UGL or homebrew for TRT?



## Theshepard42 (Nov 24, 2021)

Hey what's up yawl? I've been with my clinic for over a year now. I am dialed into for my dose and know a ton about hormones because I've done a lot of research. My biggest problem is the amount for everything monthly for it. It comes down to around $350 for 10 weeks of Test C, HCG, syringes and AI. I make it last to around 17 weeks since I started using insulin needles. I do not use the AL at all but I'll save it in case I ever do a blast in the future. 

I think I'm ready to drop the HCG at the point currently because I have 2 kids and probably want another one but not soon enough. Why wouldn't you use UGL or homebrew if you find a good source/brew properly? It seems incredibly cheaper and no difference besides being able to travel. Has anyone went from a clinic to either ugl or homebrew?


----------



## CJ (Nov 24, 2021)

Many of us have, myself included.


----------



## Theshepard42 (Nov 24, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Many of us have, myself include
> 
> 
> CJ275 said:
> ...





CJ275 said:


> Many of us have, myself included.


Lol my apologizes about the missing text in last comment. Have you had any issues you have had to deal with? Sources not supplying or anything else?


----------



## CJ (Nov 24, 2021)

Theshepard42 said:


> Lol my apologizes about the missing text in last comment. Have you had any issues you have had to deal with? Sources not supplying or anything else?


I didn't cancel my RX TRT until I found and tried other sources, and had blood tests to confirm their product was good. 

I've found even better sources since then.


----------



## Theshepard42 (Nov 24, 2021)

Do you home brew at all or is it even worth it for the amount that youll use for trt vs just spending a few extra bucks at an UGL?


----------



## Theshepard42 (Nov 24, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I didn't cancel my RX TRT until I found and tried other sources, and had blood tests to confirm their product was good.
> 
> I've found even better sources since then.


Do you home brew at all or is it even worth it for the amount that youll use for trt vs just spending a few extra bucks at an UGL? 

I gotta work on my forum skills again im commenting looking foolish lol.


----------



## CJ (Nov 24, 2021)

Theshepard42 said:


> Do you home brew at all or is it even worth it for the amount that youll use for trt vs just spending a few extra bucks at an UGL?
> 
> I gotta work on my forum skills again im commenting looking foolish lol.


I will not, the legal punishments far outweigh the extra cost of buying pre-made to me. 

You can be considered a drug dealer, trafficker, etc... if you're found with bulk raws.


----------



## Jonjon (Nov 24, 2021)

I wouldn’t hesitate to stick with ugl 
Main thing is having someone you trust


----------



## CJ (Nov 24, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> I wouldn’t hesitate to stick with ugl
> Main thing is having someone you trust


And extra supply in case something happens.


----------



## TomJ (Nov 25, 2021)

I never saw the practicality of home brewing if TRT is the main goal. 

As with learning any new skill, mistakes will be made. Fuck up your measurements, break a few filters, drop a vial or two, be overall inefficient/wasteful. The cost of these mistakes add up on top of the initial equipment cost. Not to mention learning and adhering to sterility best practices. 

Home brew is much higher risk legally, and physically (is imagine more than a few bad batches as you would learn) to maybe save PENNIES over the course of the year.

The fact that testosterone for trt purposes costs less then the electricity to run the ceiling fan that's constantly on in your bedroom makes the potential savings seem silly to me. 


The way I see it, homebrew only makes sense if you have a particular blast you're fond of and buy bulk, brew bulk, and have a couple years worth stocked. Or if you are brewing for multiple people, wether that's you and your gym buddies, or you actually sell as a side hustle. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Theshepard42 (Nov 26, 2021)

Yeah man, I totally understand more now. It seems like one 10 week prescription of trt through a clinic will almost cost me the same amount for an entire year sourced through an ugl. It seems I've made my decision now! 

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Theshepard42 (Nov 26, 2021)

TomJ said:


> I never saw the practicality of home brewing if TRT is the main goal.
> 
> As with learning any new skill, mistakes will be made. Fuck up your measurements, break a few filters, drop a vial or two, be overall inefficient/wasteful. The cost of these mistakes add up on top of the initial equipment cost. Not to mention learning and adhering to sterility best practices.
> 
> ...


Yeah man, I totally understand more now. It seems like one 10 week prescription of trt through a clinic will almost cost me the same amount for an entire year sourced through an ugl. It seems I've made my decision now! 


Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Nov 26, 2021)

Theshepard42 said:


> Yeah man, I totally understand more now. It seems like one 10 week prescription of trt through a clinic will almost cost me the same amount for an entire year sourced through an ugl. It seems I've made my decision now!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


Yeah man. Test usually comes as 250mg/ml. 

You can find it all day long for 45-50$ a bottle. Cheaper if you have a good source. 

A trt dose of 150mg a week would make a single bottle last 16 and a half weeks, or ~3$ a week (assuming 50$ a bottle). 

Shit costs nothing at all. 


Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Nov 26, 2021)

I'll  take well made UGL from a reliable source thats trusted instead of dicking around with clinics n bullshit. An no I won't try brewing at all , I can fuck up a pot of coffee i'm sure not gonna try to make anything more complicated than that.


----------



## Ironbro (Jan 25, 2022)

Theshepard42 said:


> Yeah man, I totally understand more now. It seems like one 10 week prescription of trt through a clinic will almost cost me the same amount for an entire year sourced through an ugl. It seems I've made my decision now!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


And plus everthing prescribed comes from India which i wouldnt trust at all!So ugl is way better!


----------



## Kraken (Feb 21, 2022)

I'm thinking of going the UGL route to save some bucks. For traveling I'll save a box or two from the clinic. TSA has yet to actually read the box. They see a box with a printed label combined in a bag with the syringes and needles and alcohol pads and don't give it a second thought.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 21, 2022)

Kraken said:


> I'm thinking of going the UGL route to save some bucks. For traveling I'll save a box or two from the clinic. TSA has yet to actually read the box. They see a box with a printed label combined in a bag with the syringes and needles and alcohol pads and don't give it a second thought.


Only reason I get a script is for travel purposes!


----------



## Seeker (Feb 21, 2022)

I just trained with  a source a few days ago. I do my own bloodwork every quarter. Live in the right places, know the right people, there will always be sources for test.


----------

